# Bodhi is totally over rated.



## redzi (Feb 1, 2017)

It looks like this seed breeder took a page right out of Dr. Greedthumbs playbook. Give the beans away to a certain few in exchange for pimping his inferior product. I have given Dream Lotus and his take on C99 and one was low yielding..the 99 and the other was Dream Lotus which was full of runts and mutes 4 of the 11.

Maybe the strains are great if your growing at 1000 feet with 70 to 80F highs but under my Cree 3590 much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi. Looks like they would really get a strain right than take other seed companies product like BC Northern Lights 5 and expect people to spend as much for the knock off as the original. Now go ahead and what you want you MF'n spammers.

P.S Bodhi will fade as fast as that other spammed product Gaged Green.


----------



## Nu-Be (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah, my $60/pack bodhi totally fucking sucked under 12 cxb 3590 3500 @ 1400ma:




There's a whole 30,000 post thread just like this,




troll.



He's been breeding commercially for almost two decades - definitely a fly-by-night operation.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry but I got to go with the 30,000+ post thread in favor of bodhi.


redzi said:


> It looks like this seed breeder took a page right out of Dr. Greedthumbs playbook. Give the beans away to a certain few in exchange for pimping his inferior product. I have given Dream Lotus and his take on C99 and one was low yielding..the 99 and the other was Dream Lotus which was full of runts and mutes 4 of the 11.
> 
> Maybe the strains are great if your growing at 1000 feet with 70 to 80F highs but under my Cree 3590 much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi. Looks like they would really get a strain right than take other seed companies product like BC Northern Lights 5 and expect people to spend as much for the knock off as the original. Now go ahead and what you want you MF'n spammers.
> 
> P.S Bodhi will fade as fast as that other spammed product Gaged Green.


Pics?


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 1, 2017)

Yup complete trash lmfao you're insane coming from someone who's opening a genetics company and trying to do everything perfect bodhi is an idol to me. Man has more respect in this game than a lot of breeders from his great attitude towards everyone and his killer strains. This is Pura vida- LA pure Kush x Appalachia....... Bodhi kills shit and this is coming from someone who's his competition essentially. Nothing but the upmost respect for him


----------



## Krippled (Feb 1, 2017)

redzi said:


> It looks like this seed breeder took a page right out of Dr. Greedthumbs playbook. Give the beans away to a certain few in exchange for pimping his inferior product. I have given Dream Lotus and his take on C99 and one was low yielding..the 99 and the other was Dream Lotus which was full of runts and mutes 4 of the 11.
> 
> Maybe the strains are great if your growing at 1000 feet with 70 to 80F highs but under my Cree 3590 much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi. Looks like they would really get a strain right than take other seed companies product like BC Northern Lights 5 and expect people to spend as much for the knock off as the original. Now go ahead and what you want you MF'n spammers.
> 
> P.S Bodhi will fade as fast as that other spammed product Gaged Green.


Why vent here???? Hate him or love him he's given his all and truly appreciates the passion of growing and breeding. You gotta give a guy credit when he truly cares about his product going out to others..If everyone were more like him the world would be a better place....


----------



## Danielson999 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for this thread. I'm loading up on some Bodhi asap. 

Perhaps stating you had bad luck with some Bodhi seeds is more appropriate. Because even if they grew as you stated and we assume none of the problems were your fault (couldn't have been you right?) then we're still left with the possibility that you just got some bad luck with that batch. When there's thousands of other people who are growing fire from Bodhi it kinda makes me lean towards your germination skills or simple bad luck. Thanks for the reminder though of how great his genetics are...I'm heading over to MWS to see what they have in stock.


----------



## Odin* (Feb 2, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yeah, my $60/pack bodhi totally fucking sucked under 12 cxb 3590 3500 @ 1400ma:
> 
> View attachment 3891218
> 
> ...





Afgan King said:


> Yup complete trash lmfao you're insane coming from someone who's opening a genetics company and trying to do everything perfect bodhi is an idol to me. Man has more respect in this game than a lot of breeders from his great attitude towards everyone and his killer strains. This is Pura vida- LA pure Kush x Appalachia....... Bodhi kills shit and this is coming from someone who's his competition essentially. Nothing but the upmost respect for him View attachment 3891226



Bunk mids, genetics are to blame.






Just kidding. 
Nice pics guys. "A pictures worth 1,000 words", between the two of you, that's 4K in favor of Bodhi. Plenty more where those came from also.


----------



## a senile fungus (Feb 2, 2017)

Bohdi bash turned advert.

Priceless!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Feb 2, 2017)

He doesn't give beans to a select few, the testing is open to anyone and everyone if that's what you're referring to. He probably gives away more seeds than anyone.

I don't know where you got your information from.


Purple Jabba
 

Guava Hashplant


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 2, 2017)

The dream lotus pics I've seen were absolutely stunningly beautiful and heavy yielding. The complete opposite of runty. The grower had nothing but praise.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 2, 2017)

LOL @this post.

That moment when a grower can't accept it might be him even when faced with the fact not 1 but 4 1000+ page threads on the top canna community sites with pretty much nothing but good reviews...May be you had just bad luck but all runts, yeah...? I did not grow any of his work with the Brothers grim but have seen multiple jaw dropping grows of all that gear.

How you could even compare to Gage is beyond me. Bodhi has and has had the best gene pool to offer for 5+ years now easy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi.










But link me to the WOS and Ace threads, particularly the pages where you posted pics.


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2017)

What is the quote? A poor craftsman always blames his materials.


----------



## dangledo (Feb 2, 2017)

Operator error.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 2, 2017)

I haven't even grown bodhi gear but I would have to be blind to ignore the killer pics in the threads.



Edit. I have grown one. It was a freebie. I forgot about it. It was good smoke.


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 2, 2017)

@redzi today, breeders are at a moment of truth. When there's tons and tons of testing documentation on almost every global cannabis forum, a post like this will show pure lack of knowledge and inexpereince to cannabis.

*Have you ran anything else from bodhi?*

I'm sure if you would have taken this into a bodhi thread, they would have eaten you for breakfast.

Sounds like you had bad luck with a pack and decided to call out one of the most good hearted, most respected breeders on the entire planet.

I can only name a few one man armies that travel from continent to continent to collect rare genentics, then preserve them to share with the community.

Then the most crazies part, he gives you the option to test any strain you want for FREE. lol

*Keep up brother, you've been a member here since 2010.*

Most guys that go on a rant like this, 99% the time are looking for a free handout and need help in the garden or literally just like bashing good guys and don't know how to Google to find the info they need. Which one are you?

I usually don't waste my valuable time to to respond to garbage like this but if you need a replacement pack, I'd be more then happy to send you mine.

Here's a couple yummy ones that came out very healing I'd love to share. Let me know if you need help finding documentation. I can send you 1000's of links and pics.

Good luck on your rant. You picked a good one.

Stay blessed

Elfsnack


Goldstar f 4


Skunk 91 remix


Skunk 91


Mothers milk


Big Sur holy bud


Nepali og / pinqueen


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> I can only name a few one man armies that travel from continent to continent to collect rare genentics, then preserve them to share with the community.


@ x amount of dollars. [Noted for accuracy sake.]

Would you mind naming the other one man armies traveling the globe collecting these rare genetics? With all these cats pinching the weed seeds worldwide, is anything considered a 'rare genetic' these days? What's out there that hasn't been scored by these intrepid collectors?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 2, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> @redzi today, breeders are at a moment of truth. When there's tons and tons of testing documentation on almost every global cannabis forum, a post like this will show pure lack of knowledge and inexpereince to cannabis.
> 
> *Have you ran anything else from bodhi?*
> 
> ...


That 91 remix looks incredible


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Lol I guess all of RIU gets free seeds! Hey I'll take some!


----------



## strayfox gear (Feb 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> @ x amount of dollars. [Noted for accuracy sake.]
> 
> Would you mind naming the other one man armies traveling the globe collecting these rare genetics? With all these cats pinching the weed seeds worldwide, is anything considered a 'rare genetic' these days? What's out there that hasn't been scored by these intrepid collectors?


absolutely brother..i agree with you, lol, their hard to find..

there is a few elites that i would love to find in South America..

A few guys over at breedbay post some cool trips.

ive been on a few collection trips myself but not as intense as bodhi...

but off the top of my head...sonic seeds, docd and guy that i know of right now in Nepal..dudes name is Pakasymbiot(breedbay dude).. ..hes found some super cool genetics just recently..

im sure theirs more, but with the laws changing, its pushing guys into the shadows.

@Jp.the.pope

thanks brother..new parents were used.. the rks is still a beast and belongs outdoors imo.. chem 91skunk va / new rks male

@Walterwhiter right on, i guess i should put my foot in my mouth..i havent seen bodhi posting his tester list over here at riu in a while..Make ya wonder why with posts like this.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> @ x amount of dollars. [Noted for accuracy sake.]
> 
> Would you mind naming the other one man armies traveling the globe collecting these rare genetics? With all these cats pinching the weed seeds worldwide, is anything considered a 'rare genetic' these days? What's out there that hasn't been scored by these intrepid collectors?


I mean I know bodhi has the Iranian but besides him only a handful of people have it. And idk about my bubba cut which is a nl5 bagseed from 91 and the mom of bubba kush. Besides bubba kush idk of her used on much else. There's still crazy landrace Sativa's and indicas being found. I mean honestly a lot of shit is spread around but new strains found still all the time. As far as most legendary strains they've been crossed up with something more than likely lol but there's still so much to be found and like @strayfox gear said he's only one man army I know of running and searching like he does man's a legend already and he's dropping new shit constantly and letting anyone who asks like legit email him he will legit give you a list and you choose what to test.......That's fuckin dope lol and everything I've got from him mother's milk, Pura vida, and now granola funk otw lol he's hands down top 3 breeders out right now


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 2, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yeah, my $60/pack bodhi totally fucking sucked under 12 cxb 3590 3500 @ 1400ma:
> 
> View attachment 3891218
> 
> ...


you kidding?!
I wouldn't let my dog smoke that..
.
.
cuz i'd *STEAL* it from her first!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 2, 2017)

strayfox gear said:


> @redzi today, breeders are at a moment of truth. When there's tons and tons of testing documentation on almost every global cannabis forum, a post like this will show pure lack of knowledge and inexpereince to cannabis.
> 
> *Have you ran anything else from bodhi?*
> 
> ...


Where can I grab your packs at man? I wanted to try that Rodeo Drive...whats the flavor like on that strain? Is it a keeper, I love your pics man lol i'm fan boying over here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Lol I guess all of RIU gets free seeds! Hey I'll take some!


I never win free stuff.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe this is a reverse psychology marketing tactic?......cuz now I have to get some...


----------



## torontoke (Feb 2, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> Where can I grab your packs at man? I wanted to try that Rodeo Drive...whats the flavor like on that strain? Is it a keeper, I love your pics man lol i'm fan boying over here


Glg has strays gear.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> It looks like this seed breeder took a page right out of Dr. Greedthumbs playbook. Give the beans away to a certain few in exchange for pimping his inferior product. I have given Dream Lotus and his take on C99 and one was low yielding..the 99 and the other was Dream Lotus which was full of runts and mutes 4 of the 11.
> 
> Maybe the strains are great if your growing at 1000 feet with 70 to 80F highs but under my Cree 3590 much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi. Looks like they would really get a strain right than take other seed companies product like BC Northern Lights 5 and expect people to spend as much for the knock off as the original. Now go ahead and what you want you MF'n spammers.
> 
> P.S Bodhi will fade as fast as that other spammed product Gaged Green.


What do you mean by outperform? Are you just basing your opinion strictly on the way the plants grew and not anything else? WOS has been garbage in my experience.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Maybe this is a reverse psychology marketing tactic?......cuz now I have to get some...
> View attachment 3891531


Haha that SLURM OGGG


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 2, 2017)

Dude must be trolling. 

I'm not a bodhi fan boy by any means but his gear has always been the most vigorous growing of any I've tried and you can't access some of these elite genetics for such cheap prices anywhere else..


----------



## redzi (Feb 2, 2017)

The shit is dripping from your brown noses...I grew Bodhi right along with several Thai strains and in terms of production and potency they kicked the shit out of the over rated Bodhi. I bet everyone that responded has more than 1000 messages per year...I have between 4 and 500...so go ahead and bla bla bla....keep sucking that Bodhi dick.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Great Lakes or somebody needs to sell a forum breeder pack. All these RIU active members...I'd list but yall know who they are... Idk like a 50 pack divy it up how you will...


----------



## Slimjimham (Feb 2, 2017)

Bodhi= fire, good dude all around.... no one has anything legit bad to say about him

It's a seed! Your bound to get a runt here and there but overall odds are it'll be fire

90% of my money spent on seeds is with bodhi


----------



## limonene (Feb 2, 2017)

Damn I'm going to flush my 40 packs of bodhi seeds down the toilet.
Here's another possibility - this guy bought fake seeds or the seeds got switched. Happened to me when I purchased some AOG and ssdd from cannazon. 
Or possibly he's a troll. Yeah that's more likely. Fuck you troll! Bodhi seeds are fire.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 2, 2017)

what we need is a good riu community bodhi pheno hunt.


----------



## redzi (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh and by the way instead of spending so much time here If you worship the guy's work why don't you go to Seedfinder to sing your praise...fyi SF uses a system that will strike geographic concentrated feedback as in if all this Bodhi is so great is coming from one state it will be struck. Bodhi has only one rated strain which is pretty sad. So why don't you Bodhi fans go to Seedfinder and sing his praises.. To anyone that wants to tag me as a troll you might want to check out my feedback....if you have the attention span to do so. Well signing out for now (luch break). I am not one of you types that can sit in moms basement on the computer all day.


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Great Lakes or somebody needs to sell a forum breeder pack. All these RIU active members...I'd list but yall know who they are... Idk like a 50 pack divy it up how you will...


I'd be more than willing to test lol


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Yup complete trash lmfao you're insane coming from someone who's opening a genetics company and trying to do everything perfect bodhi is an idol to me. Man has more respect in this game than a lot of breeders from his great attitude towards everyone and his killer strains. This is Pura vida- LA pure Kush x Appalachia....... Bodhi kills shit and this is coming from someone who's his competition essentially. Nothing but the upmost respect for him View attachment 3891226


Dammmmm that looks good!


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

DarthPlagueis said:


> I'd be more than willing to test lol


I got no problem spending money $$$ to a degree it's like 60-100$ a pack from greatlakes.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> Oh and by the way instead of spending so much time here If you worship the guy's work why don't you go to Seedfinder to sing your praise...fyi SF uses a system that will strike geographic concentrated feedback as in if all this Bodhi is so great is coming from one state it will be struck. Bodhi has only one rated strain which is pretty sad. So why don't you Bodhi fans go to Seedfinder and sing his praises.. To anyone that wants to tag me as a troll you might want to check out my feedback....if you have the attention span to do so. Well signing out for now (luch break). I am not one of you types that can sit in moms basement on the computer all day.


You picked one of the highly praised breeders and picked a fight with way to many people.
Credibility is built on 1500 pages of amazing pics and a cult like following. You haven't posted pics to show u even had a pack let alone grew them out.
And for the record mom kicked me out of the basement a long time ago
You could move out to and spend more time online if u grew more bodhi


Walterwhiter said:


> I got no problem spending money $$$ to a degree it's like 60-100$ a pack from greatlakes.


they are 70us for 11+ seeds
Buy two get 1 free.

For every one of these guys there's 1000 happy positive people


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> The shit is dripping from your brown noses...I grew Bodhi right along with several Thai strains and in terms of production and potency they kicked the shit out of the over rated Bodhi. I bet everyone that responded has more than 1000 messages per year...I have between 4 and 500...so go ahead and bla bla bla....keep sucking that Bodhi dick.


Show what you do on others gear then or anyone's gear so we can atleast ya know see if it's you fuckin up........And if by my mom's basement you mean my own house and another blown up then yes my mom's basement


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

torontoke said:


> You picked one of the highly praised breeders and picked a fight with way to many people.
> Credibility is built on 1500 pages of amazing pics and a cult like following. You haven't posted pics to show u even had a pack let alone grew them out.
> And for the record mom kicked me out of the basement a long time ago
> You could move out to and spend more time online if u grew more bodhi
> ...


Lol I'm cheap...there's 4-5 breeders I want to try....I'd definitely get more out 4-5 different transactions!i here they are loose with the freebies.


----------



## torontoke (Feb 2, 2017)

I'll take a pic in a couple days to show how loose they are.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 2, 2017)

Dang bro you mad? 

Sounds like you need to change what you're smokin! Wish I could pack you a bowl of some of this overrated Dank Zappa I gots here in jars...  




Better yet, some of this overrated Sunshine Daydream. I wager she'd treat you right!


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 2, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Dang bro you mad?
> 
> Sounds like you need to change what you're smokin! Wish I could pack you a bowl of some of this overrated Dank Zappa I gots here in jars...
> View attachment 3891573
> ...


pshhhh that's dirt, I would rather hold my breath to get high than to smoke that iceburg lettuce


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I'll take a pic in a couple days to show how loose they are.


Any suggestions? Blueberry gorilla bubble I like 60$ I would like a nice 70-80 day finisher. Get a couple of mom's to play with


----------



## DarthPlagueis (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Any suggestions? Blueberry gorilla bubble I like 60$ I would like a nice 70-80 day finisher. Get a couple of mom's to play with


I'd get that ghost OG or Tenn kush


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe you should try one of his signature strains like goji og before making a final decision?


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 2, 2017)

Granola funk is the new one you want i just got the cut here's the bud of the cut I got..... Complete fuckin trash


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> Get a couple of mom's to play with


Are you going upstairs, or are the moms coming down to the basement?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you going upstairs, or are the moms coming down to the basement?


Ya your mom usually comes n through the cellar lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Danielson999 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks again Redzi. My order is on the way.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> It looks like this seed breeder took a page right out of Dr. Greedthumbs playbook. Give the beans away to a certain few in exchange for pimping his inferior product. I have given Dream Lotus and his take on C99 and one was low yielding..the 99 and the other was Dream Lotus which was full of runts and mutes 4 of the 11.
> 
> Maybe the strains are great if your growing at 1000 feet with 70 to 80F highs but under my Cree 3590 much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi. Looks like they would really get a strain right than take other seed companies product like BC Northern Lights 5 and expect people to spend as much for the knock off as the original. Now go ahead and what you want you MF'n spammers.
> 
> P.S Bodhi will fade as fast as that other spammed product Gaged Green.


I had really good luck with his Dream Lotus. 








I've grown the Blue Dream Santa Cruz cut too, and Dream Lotus is a very good representation of it imo.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 2, 2017)

i want to try bodhi but got too many other breeders lined up first


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 2, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> Ya your mom usually comes n through the cellar lol


you sure?
she usually lets me come in the backdoor...




heh...
ok sorry man, I couldn't resist.


----------



## limonene (Feb 2, 2017)

Seedfinder! Lol. Case dismissed.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Feb 2, 2017)

limonene said:


> Seedfinder! Lol. Case dismissed.


My sentiments exactly, and with a name that starts with Rez has to make ya wonder..lmao dude isn't even a good troll.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 2, 2017)

I am on the fence right now with bodhi, I haven't been having the best of luck with some of his seeds.
Here is MY experience so far.
Popped 11 pura vida's, got 4 to pop,1 male and 3 female, they are just finishing and look amazing, just don't have very much smell.
popped 4, 91 chem x snow lotus, 4 for 4 and sexing right now
popped 6, space monkey, 1 had to baby and is now a runt that is 6 in tall after 1 month, 1 was a male, 1 just confirmed as female, 1 waiting for pre flowers still, 2 duds
popped 6 thunder wookie, 2 half popped and are just stuck, 1 looks good, 1 dud, still waiting for other 2 to come up.

Now, i just popped 3 og 18 from reserva privada, SAME TECHNIQUE, I have 3 plants in 2 days. I popped these 3 days after popping the TW's.
Just my 2 cents, please don't kill me for my opinion.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 2, 2017)

Danielson999 said:


> Thanks again Redzi. My order is on the way.
> 
> View attachment 3891648


I'm just finishing up that freebie from MWS of the ogxnyd, it is a short leafy plant, smells great so far. big hard nuggs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> Oh and by the way instead of spending so much time here If you worship the guy's work why don't you go to Seedfinder to sing your praise...fyi SF uses a system that will strike geographic concentrated feedback as in if all this Bodhi is so great is coming from one state it will be struck. Bodhi has only one rated strain which is pretty sad. So why don't you Bodhi fans go to Seedfinder and sing his praises..* To anyone that wants to tag me as a troll you might want to check out my feedback....if you have the attention span to do so.* Well signing out for now (luch break). I am not one of you types that can sit in moms basement on the computer all day.


Your feedback on RUI isn't very impressive: 473 messages, 75 likes. 
Looks like you aren't very popular...


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 2, 2017)

I grew some, I smoked it, I liked it.....


----------



## RORSN (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm happy Mr. Bodhi and his seeds.
He doesn't seem as a standoff person. one with an ego, or one who is worried about respect in the eyes of others.
To me - he is just trying to produce good strains for the masses at a reasonable price.
-
RSN


----------



## ShyGuru (Feb 2, 2017)

I had an issue popping blueberry hashplant, only 2 of 6 seeds popped. BUT at the same time I had an issue with 2 other strains from 2 different breeders so obviously the issues were MY fault. Had that been my first and only experience with Bodhi, and the only seeds I popped, I might have jumped to the conclusion that the seeds were at fault. I suspect something as simple as a cold breeze was the issue in my case as it was during a winter cold spell. Never had an issue before or since so sometimes it's just a freak thing.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 2, 2017)

Just one question for the Op. Where did you purchase your Bodhi seeds from?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 2, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I am on the fence right now with bodhi, I haven't been having the best of luck with some of his seeds.
> Here is MY experience so far.
> Popped 11 pura vida's, got 4 to pop,1 male and 3 female, they are just finishing and look amazing, just don't have very much smell.
> popped 4, 91 chem x snow lotus, 4 for 4 and sexing right now
> ...


Honest reviews, good or bad, should always be welcomed. Nothing wrong with the info you shared doc


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 2, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Honest reviews, good or bad, should always be welcomed. Nothing wrong with the info you shared doc


Agreed because in this game there are no guarantees that being said op could of said he had bad luck get told how to reach bodhi tell him about his luck and I'd bet bodhi would give him pick of strains to get it for free. @Dr.Nick Riviera you should ask about it too sorry to hear about your luck unfortunately shit can happen while in the care of a seed bank or so on could be old stock could be mis-stored, etc. Honest reviews are always welcome


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2017)

redzi said:


> Oh and by the way instead of spending so much time here If you worship the guy's work why don't you go to Seedfinder to sing your praise...fyi SF uses a system that will strike geographic concentrated feedback as in if all this Bodhi is so great is coming from one state it will be struck. Bodhi has only one rated strain which is pretty sad. So why don't you Bodhi fans go to Seedfinder and sing his praises.. To anyone that wants to tag me as a troll you might want to check out my feedback....if you have the attention span to do so. Well signing out for now (luch break). I am not one of you types that can sit in moms basement on the computer all day.


Lol. You bad mofo you bad. I got plenty of time to chill in your mom's basement. 

Post some of your bad ass WOS hemp. 

To me Bodhi has a lot of rep but I knew you were full of crap as soon as you said weak ass World of Seeds. Their garbage ass mazar I shariff I grew twice and both time that shit went right in the bubble bags because it was hemp. And not surprisingly both of the mazars were runts so hit all over WOS in my opinion.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 2, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Agreed because in this game there are no guarantees that being said op could of said he had bad luck get told how to reach bodhi tell him about his luck and I'd bet bodhi would give him pick of strains to get it for free. @Dr.Nick Riviera you should ask about it too sorry to hear about your luck unfortunately shit can happen while in the care of a seed bank or so on could be old stock could be mis-stored, etc. Honest reviews are always welcome


I actually got the Pura vida because I read your post about it, I still have hopes for all the strains I got. I am not upset or do i want anything for free, i will be happy if I get a keeper from all of the strains I bought.


----------



## Afgan King (Feb 2, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I actually got the Pura vida because I read your post about it, I still have hopes for all the strains I got. I am not upset or do i want anything for free, i will be happy if I get a keeper from all of the strains I bought.


Ya she's one of my favorites for sure such a bad bitch and glad to hear another with a good outlook and understanding sometimes shit happens


----------



## dankseeker (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## NewI (Feb 2, 2017)

Huuuh!! New Bodhi thread, ei? )


----------



## MouseE (Feb 2, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yeah, my $60/pack bodhi totally fucking sucked under 12 cxb 3590 3500 @ 1400ma:
> 
> View attachment 3891218
> 
> ...


I just read an article from some grower, might have even been in high times for top 10 breeders (new/us?), but independent (you wont find dna or barney on that list). Bodhi made 5, top dawg i think was 1, and ocean grown 3. 
Dont think hes fading anytime soon when he pops up on an international mag "best" list. Plus a close to 1500 page thread here......lol

I just cant wait til i get some


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2017)

All the bodhi I ran was good/ok...no real keepers in my eyes...but what is nowadays?


----------



## JackBeanstalker (Feb 3, 2017)

What packs did you run? ^^^


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2017)

JackBeanstalker said:


> What packs did you run? ^^^


Tigers milk
Mothers milk
Dragons blood
Yo mama
And a few others. 

Going to run more of the Tigers milk..that was up my alley for sure.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 3, 2017)

1kemosabe said:


> Just one question for the Op. Where did you purchase your Bodhi seeds from?


Sent cash in an envelope to seedfinder.


----------



## Trich_holmes (Feb 3, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> Sent cash in an envelope to seedfinder.


Man, it's too early in the morning to have me laughing that hard...


----------



## GreenSanta (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> All the bodhi I ran was good/ok...no real keepers in my eyes...but what is nowadays?


I agree, everything was worthy of growing. But no keeper yet. I used some of his strains for pollen chucks. I think I've had enough skylotus for now. I don't think OGs are my thing.

Anyway I'm about to run a new girl more cowbell I am stoked about. That's one that could have been a keeper given the chance. I'm gonna veg it longer this time.

I always find it funny when people bash a breeder because of one pack of seeds they bought... of course never their fault too always the breeders...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> All the bodhi I ran was good/ok...no real keepers in my eyes...but what is nowadays?


Aside from Goji, I mostly agree, having only ran a few strains. Never had a poor plant, but several that were good to good plus.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2017)

I have bodhi on the back burner but that is only because I am pretty certain I will get dank from him so i want to try some other breeders before going full on bodhi. Have like 60+ packs of his, mostly the 88g13/hp crosses because that male is a stud.


----------



## Megayields (Feb 3, 2017)

redzi said:


> It looks like this seed breeder took a page right out of Dr. Greedthumbs playbook. Give the beans away to a certain few in exchange for pimping his inferior product. I have given Dream Lotus and his take on C99 and one was low yielding..the 99 and the other was Dream Lotus which was full of runts and mutes 4 of the 11.
> 
> Maybe the strains are great if your growing at 1000 feet with 70 to 80F highs but under my Cree 3590 much cheaper seeds such as WOS Wild Thai and Ace's Golden Tiger far outperform Bodhi. Looks like they would really get a strain right than take other seed companies product like BC Northern Lights 5 and expect people to spend as much for the knock off as the original. Now go ahead and what you want you MF'n spammers.
> 
> P.S Bodhi will fade as fast as that other spammed product Gaged Green.


your a massive idiot...as one who knows the peeps behind Bhodi


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Megayields said:


> *your a massive idiot*...as one who knows the peeps behind Bhodi


really? why do people use bad grammar to insult someone?


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 3, 2017)

ShyGuru said:


> I had an issue popping blueberry hashplant, only 2 of 6 seeds popped. BUT at the same time I had an issue with 2 other strains from 2 different breeders so obviously the issues were MY fault. Had that been my first and only experience with Bodhi, and the only seeds I popped, I might have jumped to the conclusion that the seeds were at fault. I suspect something as simple as a cold breeze was the issue in my case as it was during a winter cold spell. Never had an issue before or since so sometimes it's just a freak thing.


temps are a HUGE influence on germination.
what I do is this, and granted it's a lil hard to replicate but this technique gets me 95% germination, and usually within 12 hrs, that's right. 12 hrs.
I've had Bodhi seeds that "oyster" in 6 hrs.
Get a shot glass of water, get it to lukewarm temps, to the point where you almost *can't* feel it when you put your finger in it, approx. 75 to 80 degrees is typical skin temp on the fingers.
Pop the seeds in, at first they'll float, in about 2 hrs they'll be able to sink if you swirl it around a lil.
What I do is use an old onkyo stereo receiver, I turn it on, put the shot glass on top and it stays the right temp, one could use a seedmat for this as well, but it's CRUCIAL the temps are consistent.
plant in whatever media you want after they oyster, do NOT wait long enough to see the root tail, you want to plant when they "oyster"
if the root tail popped out, you waited too long.
haven't had a seed take longer than 2 days with this method.
very, very little issues with seedlings dying also.
That's why you want to make sure to plant them early.
Plant them no deeper than 1.5 cm


----------



## Trich_holmes (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> really? why do people use bad grammar to insult someone?


Why do some folks not use proper punctuation when calling out someone else's lack of grammar?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> temps are a HUGE influence on germination.
> what I do is this, and granted it's a lil hard to replicate but this technique gets me 95% germination, and usually within 12 hrs, that's right. 12 hrs.
> I've had Bodhi seeds that "oyster" in 6 hrs.
> Get a shot glass of water, get it to lukewarm temps, to the point where you almost *can't* feel it when you put your finger in it, approx. 75 to 80 degrees is typical skin temp on the fingers.
> ...


Exactly how I do it. Never have any issues with germination...except for the recent Cannarado pack of Galactic Pucker where I went 0 for 9.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 3, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Exactly how I do it. Never have any issues with germination...except for the recent Cannarado pack of Galactic Pucker where I went 0 for 9.


man...I feel ya.
my buddy and I split a pack of caramel cough, 0-10
and we got two packs of the candyland
3-10
sannie gave me a credit for the caramel cough BTW(haven't used it either, hmm...)
and the candyland I got ONE female out of the 3 germinated, so in my eyes the Cannabis Gods will smile upon my lone female and make it the holy grail...
And that candyland is the slowest growing plant I've ever seen, like the GSC only 5 times worse..
in fact my pink lotus went from germination to harvest in the same amount of time that this candyland got to it's 5th node in vege.
Stupid plant..
had to transplant it into a super aerated almost inert mix to get it happy, ALL of my 15+ strains are happy in the normal mix but this candyland is just fuck-tarded


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Trich_holmes said:


> Why do some folks not use proper punctuation when calling out someone else's lack of grammar?


I used proper punctuation. My bad was the lack of Capitals. Still, you got to know the difference between your and you're if calling some one a MASSIVE idiot,right?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> this candyland is just fuck-tarded


Sounds like a problem. Here's a solution.









Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I used proper punctuation. My bad was the lack of Capitals. Still, you got to know the difference between your and you're if calling some one a MASSIVE idiot,right?


----------



## Trich_holmes (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I used proper punctuation. My bad was the lack of Capitals. Still, you got to know the difference between your and you're if calling some one a MASSIVE idiot,right?


Capitals letters are part of punctuation. Just givin ya a hard time though man... I get what you were aiming for


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like a problem. Here's a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 3, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> I have bodhi on the* back burner* but that is only because I am pretty certain I will get dank from him so i want to try some other breeders before going full on bodhi. Have like *60+ packs* of his, mostly the 88g13/hp crosses because that male is a stud.


back burner?!
sixty plus packs!?
that's not only a helluva dedication but exactly HOW long do you plan on living?
60 packs for me is literally until the year 2037
assuming I can keep up with 3 packs a yr
and god forbid the pheno cloning, fuck me running..
I hope you have a greenhouse my man
that's like a used-car-worth of money just in Bodhi seeds, and that's assuming ya got the third pack free
does your woman know about this?
do you need an intervention?
put your wife on the damn phone!


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 3, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> I have bodhi on the back burner but that is only because I am pretty certain I will get dank from him so i want to try some other breeders before going full on bodhi. Have like 60+ packs of his, mostly the 88g13/hp crosses because that male is a stud.


Let me know if you need help getting thru those, i really want to try bodhi


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 3, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Let me know if you need help getting thru those, i really want to try bodhi


Anything specific in mind?


----------



## Yodaweed (Feb 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Anything specific in mind?


I'd like to try the goji og or sunshine daydream if possible but really any of his selection looks pretty promising to me.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


>


Arsenio Hall: "Daaaaaamn. This is some good ass cheese!"


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> back burner?!
> sixty plus packs!?
> that's not only a helluva dedication but exactly HOW long do you plan on living?
> 60 packs for me is literally until the year 2037
> ...


It got away from me lol, when that 88g13/hp line started getting released there were only a few crosses I didn't wanna grab. Only got a official count the other day, and that is including freebies.

Hoping to plow through them all over the next 5 years but we shall see how this next year alone treats me.


Yodaweed said:


> Let me know if you need help getting thru those, i really want to try bodhi


I mean I plan to grow every bean ideally, but anything worthwhile will certainly be shared. Got 2 packs of goji and Ssdd, along with pretty much every cross made with the Nepali og or goji.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> I'd like to try the goji og or sunshine daydream if possible but really any of his selection looks pretty promising to me.


Goji is a killer strain. Very easy to grow with fat frosty nugs. You can find some nice phenos with a sweet OG flavor and most put out big mug spears. I wasnt as impressed with the SSDD but a lot of people like that one.
One of the best things about Bodhi gear is that since he uses unique parents in his crosses, if you make f2's with them you can unlock some really interesting things. The purple goji clone was found in f2's


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 3, 2017)

Im running his TK x SSDD. Will be my first Bodhi shot.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 3, 2017)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Im running his TK x SSDD. Will be my first Bodhi shot.


Lucky  should be killer


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 3, 2017)

Its very leggy. I will post pics as they get further along.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 3, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> It got away from me lol, when that 88g13/hp line started getting released there were only a few crosses I didn't wanna grab. Only got a official count the other day, and that is including freebies.
> 
> Hoping to plow through them all over the next 5 years but we shall see how this next year alone treats me.
> 
> I mean I plan to grow every bean ideally, but anything worthwhile will certainly be shared. Got 2 packs of goji and Ssdd, along with pretty much every cross made with the Nepali og or goji.


if you got it..
RUN the pineapplehashplant...
you'll thank me..
that is if you like a stonier more pineappley crystally version of the jack herer...
and who-the-fuck wouldn't??
also I liked the dank zappa too
oh and five yrs eh??
sooo that's 12 packs a yr, 11 seeds a pack...
132 plants a yr...
ya got yer work cut out for ya


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


>


OK.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> if you got it..
> RUN the pineapplehashplant...
> you'll thank me..
> that is if you like a stonier more pineappley crystally version of the jack herer...
> ...


Not gonna be a linear five years lol, that is why I said we will see how this year goes, if everything is even a minor success that really opens the door for next season.

Funny thing is I have neither of those strains but the cherry and pineapple hashplant as well as dank zappa have both caught my eye at 1 time or another. Amd now you see my dilemma disposable income (decent job nof kids) + insatiable Marijuana appetite = extreme bean hoarding problem lol.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 3, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> Not gonna be a linear five years lol, that is why I said we will see how this year goes, if everything is even a minor success that really opens the door for next season.
> 
> Funny thing is I have neither of those strains but the cherry and pineapple hashplant as well as dank zappa have both caught my eye at 1 time or another. Amd now you see my dilemma disposable income (decent job nof kids) + insatiable Marijuana appetite = extreme bean hoarding problem lol.


man... it's not just you..
all of us.
I avoid the shop and avoid GLG, cuz I can't stop picking strains I want..


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> man... it's not just you..
> all of us.
> I avoid the shop and avoid GLG, cuz I can't stop picking strains I want..


The struggle is real... I have stopped keeping up on the bodhi thread. Its agonizing in there some of the dank you will see lol. Would have loved to get in on testing again but space is a very real constraint


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 3, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> Yeah, my $60/pack bodhi totally fucking sucked under 12 cxb 3590 3500 @ 1400ma:
> 
> View attachment 3891218
> 
> ...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Feb 3, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> The struggle is real... I have stopped keeping up on the bodhi thread. Its agonizing in there some of the dank you will see lol. Would have loved to get in on testing again but space is a very real constraint


wait till you get bit by the breeding/pollen chucking bug..
I got some Bodhi crosses I wanna plant...
had a nice tranquil elephant male, and a real nice pink lotus male..
so I made crosses..
a bunch...
so now I add those to my pile of seeds to grow,
Somehow in my head I imagine a mythical scenario where someday all cannabis seeds will be eradicated, like a doomsday type of thing..
luckily us Bodhi addicts will be able to repopulate the entire friggin planet.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> OK.
> 
> View attachment 3892549


 I used bad grammar, Not punctuation.
punc·tu·a·tion
ˌpəNG(k)(t)SHəˈwāSH(ə)n/
_noun_

*1*.
the marks, such as period, comma, and parentheses, used in writing to separate sentences and their elements and to clarify meaning.
*2*.
BIOLOGY
rapid or sudden speciation, as posited by the theory of punctuated equilibrium.

*Capital Letters*
*Capital letters are not really an aspect of punctuation*, but it is convenient to deal with them here. The rules for using them are mostly very simple.

(a) The first word of a sentence, or of a fragment, begins with a capital letter:

The bumbling wizard Rincewind is Pratchett's most popular character.
Will anyone now alive live to see a colony on the moon? Probably not.
Distressingly few pupils can locate Iraq or Japan on a map of the world.
gram·mar
ˈɡramər/
_noun_

the whole system and structure of a language or of languages in general, usually taken as consisting of syntax and morphology (including inflections) and sometimes also phonology and semantics.
synonyms: syntax, sentence structure, rules of language, morphology; 
linguistics
"the editors of this newspaper need a refresher course in grammar"
a particular analysis of the system and structure of language or of a specific language.
a book on grammar.
plural noun: *grammars*
"my old Latin grammar"


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Feb 3, 2017)

If I wasn't lazy, I would Leonard Washington the shit out of this thread and top with a Clayton Bigsby.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I used bad grammar








Suck it up, cupcake....you sound sufficiently ashamed.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Suck it up, cupcake....you sound sufficiently ashamed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Obviously. 



Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> really? why do people use bad grammar to insult someone?





Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I used proper punctuation. My bad was the lack of Capitals. Still, you got to know the difference between your and you're if calling some one a MASSIVE idiot,right?


----------



## MoonTang420 (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wait till you get bit by the breeding/pollen chucking bug..
> I got some Bodhi crosses I wanna plant...
> had a nice tranquil elephant male, and a real nice pink lotus male..
> so I made crosses..
> ...


I have just started indoors always grown out but I live in ma and bodhi is solid some of the best herb I've seen came from bodhi at the moment I have been blessed with moontang seeds bingo pajama secret chief and strange brew I can't wait to see what they do but so far for seedlings they look solid


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Obviously.


Let me put it this way, YOU'RE a massive idiot.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Feb 3, 2017)

greasemonkeymann said:


> wait till you get bit by the breeding/pollen chucking bug..
> I got some Bodhi crosses I wanna plant...
> had a nice tranquil elephant male, and a real nice pink lotus male..
> so I made crosses..
> ...


The secret chief is off to leggy looking start but it's my fault soils a little hot but I also have few clones from a random bodhi and the smell is redonkulous gonna be some killer smoke


----------



## MoonTang420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Let me put it this way, YOU"RE a massive idiot.


Your calling me an idiot?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

MoonTang420 said:


> Your calling me an idiot?


no sir, the guy who wants to argue about grammar. but, it's still YOU'RE


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Let me put it this way, YOU"RE a massive idiot.


Coming from the girl with the grammar problem, that's precious.

By the way....you don't use a quotation mark in a contraction, sweety.


----------



## MoonTang420 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> no sir, the guy who wants to argue about grammar. but, it's still YOU"RE


lol alright my bad ok just making sure I'm no idiot but there are many idiots bashing bodhi when they lack the skills of growing intermediate strains genetics are fire these people my friend are idiots and You're right.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Coming from the girl with the grammar problem, that's precious.
> 
> By the way....you don't use a quotation mark in a contraction, sweety.


you keep calling me a girl,like you have spent time between my legs, and yes, I accidentally missed one button.sweety, I edited it when i noticed, OOOPs


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> you keep calling me a girl,like you have spent time between my legs, and yes, I accidentally missed one button.sweety, I edited it when i noticed, OOOPs


But wait.....didn't you say this was you?? You were kidding there, I guess.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> But wait.....didn't you say this was you?? You were kidding there, I guess.


 Yep, I really don't give a fuck, what's *your* point?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Yep, I really don't give a fuck, what's *your* point?


You _really_ don't get it? Either _you're_ a fool or a liar; likely both.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 3, 2017)

Well, this thread's finally coming into its own! 

Where's the OP?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> You _really_ don't get it? Either _you're_ a fool or a liar; likely both.


I get that you have nothing better to do than be a tool. the other dude and I got it after 1 post. You want to drag it out because the ymca is closed or something and you have no little boys to hang out with. Get over it sweety.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 3, 2017)

Is the OP about being overrated or overpriced? Because Bodhi is neither!
Bodhi gear is the best bang for buck out there in my experience...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> You want to drag it out because the ymca is closed or something and you have no little boys to hang out with. .


Ooooooo......did Dr Nicky lose her cool ? LOL !


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 3, 2017)

If one were to distill the experience of Rollitup into one thread for review by someone unfamiliar, this thread would be sufficient.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Ooooooo......did Dr Nicky lose her cool ? LOL !


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


>


Obviously not.



Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I get that you have nothing better to do


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2017)

I get it, NIcky.....submission accepted.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## littlegiant (Feb 4, 2017)

Was wondering where everyone went! Yall over here feeding the Bodhi trolls!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 4, 2017)

I just keep checking for more pictures...Didn't need a new bodhi thread to stalk but o well.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 4, 2017)

redzi said:


> The shit is dripping from your brown noses...I grew Bodhi right along with several Thai strains and in terms of production and potency they kicked the shit out of the over rated Bodhi. I bet everyone that responded has more than 1000 messages per year...I have between 4 and 500...so go ahead and bla bla bla....keep sucking that Bodhi dick.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

BustinScales510 said:


> If one were to distill the experience of Rollitup into one thread for review by someone unfamiliar, this thread would be sufficient.


You think? I'd probably recommend this one as more representative of the RIU experience:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/

Which is not to say that crap threads don't present their own opportunities for entertainment if you can spot an easy mark....like a self appointed spelling nazi w/ poor grammar skills.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like a problem. Here's a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> You think? I'd probably recommend this one as more representative of the RIU experience:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/
> 
> Which is not to say that crap threads don't present their own opportunities for entertainment if you can spot an easy mark....like a self appointed spelling nazi w/ poor grammar skills.





Dr.Nick Riviera said:


>


I sense a hug coming on.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I sense a hug coming on.


I originally thought it was just going to be a chappelle show meme off, but he turned it into so much more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I originally thought it was just going to be a chappelle show meme off, but he turned it into so much more.





Amos Otis said:


> Which is not to say that crap threads don't present their own opportunities for entertainment if you can spot an easy mark....like a self appointed spelling nazi w/ poor grammar skills.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

or a self appointed douche bag hypocrite.

'trich_holm said' Capitals letters are part of punctuation. Just givin ya a hard time though man... *I get what you were aiming for*


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Yep, I really don't give a fuck, what's *your* point?


How many posts and days ago was this? Do you sense a contradiction? [ don't confuse that word with _contraction_, Nicky. Just a heads up.]


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Sounds like a problem. Here's a solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!! Lamos


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

Do I need to point out the Punctuation Errors in YOUR post? Or are we over this?


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

This thread was fun while it lasted...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 4, 2017)

Can we all agree to go back to the real bodhi thread? 

This one makes me sad and the Nicky Amos merry go round is making me naseous....

Focus brohdis, focus....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> This thread was fun while it lasted...


It's never stopped being fun. It might be even more fun today.



Jp.the.pope said:


> This one makes me sad and the Nicky Amos merry go round is making me naseous....
> .


Do you have spellcheck, Jp? There's a spelling nazi just waiting to get on your case, you know.



Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Or are we over this?


But_......

Dr.Nick Riviera said: ↑
Yep, I really don't give a fuck, what's *your* point?


_


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, someone OBVIOUSLY needs some serious attention and doesn't let things go. I am out, go ahead and post ALL the shit you want there Lamos, Anything you post after this, i won't see, so, pat yourself on the back there guy.LMFAO


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It's never stopped being fun. It might be even more fun today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to do a quick edit post post when I make silly mistakes 

Plus I've literally failed every Grammer test I've ever taken, in 3 languages no less


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Anything you post after this, i won't see, so, pat yourself on the back there











Jp.the.pope said:


> I tend to do a quick edit post post when I make silly mistakes
> 
> Plus I've literally failed every Grammer test I've ever taken, in 3 languages no less


Fortunately, there are very few grammatically challenged spelling nazis on RIU, Jp, and they are dealt with swiftly when they appear. I've got your back, amigo.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Fortunately, there are very few grammatically challenged spelling nazis on RIU, Jp, and they are dealt with swiftly when they appear. I've got your back, amigo.


That's because your one bad hombre Amos 


See what I did there


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 4, 2017)

Bodhi is a legend! lol. Someone just needs a hug I think. However, I do like to try other genes as well. Bodhi is my fav tho. Dinafem is my second fav.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That's because your one bad hombre Amos
> 
> 
> See what I did there


I did ! Your quite the risk taker, Mr Pope !


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I did ! Your quite the risk taker, Mr Pope !


A bodhi pic is worth a million words. You the man! Just do it bro. I delete all mine on a regular basis.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I did ! Your quite the risk taker, Mr Pope !


How much relevance does Grammer really have on a hybrid language that is still rapidly evolving? Hmmmm?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> A bodhi pic is worth a million words. You the man! Just do it bro.


Gotcha, Grow*Your*OwnDank.


----------



## natro.hydro (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Gotcha, Grow*Your*OwnDank.
> 
> View attachment 3893181


That looks like you're rainbow cookies (had to get in on the fun)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Exactly how I do it. Never have any issues with germination...except for the recent Cannarado pack of Galactic Pucker where I went 0 for 9.


Soaking is the key. I soak my seeds in a humic acid solution until they sink to the bottom of the shot glass. Then just pop them in a rockwool cube & they're good to go. After they get three sets of leaves, I start a weekly foliar feed of seaweed & humic acid. Makes them really take off!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

natro.hydro said:


> That looks like you're rainbow cookies (had to get in on the fun)


That's what it's all about, amigo. Be sure to get _you're_ share.


----------



## beans davis (Feb 4, 2017)

I agree Bodhi is over rated...but not fly by night op. I'd never pay those prices to pheno hunt thru his stuff.

I have friends that ran plenty and nobody is runnin a keeper. Nothing special maybe above average good smoke...but I'm sure some good keepers if you grow enough.

My friends had results about like this guy..... decent stuff nothing special.

"I really enjoy the OG Kush strain. I have tried it from a dispensary and loved it. That was my first time trying OG Kush and just loved the taste but more for the buzz. Very strong but a good strong.

Next I ordered a pack of seeds from Bodhi seeds Gogi OG . I had 3 good phenos but the strong ogkush high wasn't there but I would try it again.Next sticking with the og kush strain I tried the Dinafem og kush. Wow what a pleasant surprise. Every pheno was different but very nice.

Very strong OG KUSH buzz which was awesome and quite a few different smells and flavours. It's a month past harvest and I still haven't decided which one to keep but I guess thats a good thing"


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Feb 4, 2017)

I grew some blockhead bx's by bodhi, and it was some stank ass dank. Two phenos, one so purple it was almost black. Super hard nugs, heavy yielding, would never grow it outside again, as neighbors 4 houses away could smell that plant.

Easy to grow, tough and resilient to massive temp fluctuations, don't know what more you could ask for.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 4, 2017)

I find my boysenberry hashplant to be incredibly narcotic. Definitely a keeper. 

Maybe try a different Dad? They all offer something different. 

 


beans davis said:


> I agree Bodhi is over rated...but not fly by night op. I'd never pay those prices to pheno hunt thru his stuff.
> 
> I have friends that ran plenty and nobody is runnin a keeper. Nothing special maybe above average good smoke...but I'm sure some good keepers if you grow enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 4, 2017)

Plus to be honest under $7 us for a seed is a pretty good deal. Plus with the buy 2 get 1 free at a lot of vendors it brings your price closer to 33 seeds for 140/150 us. That's like $4.50 a seed. 

Hardly 'over priced ' especially when you consider the genetics he has access to.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 4, 2017)

Hate to say it. Seeing you dudes Bodhi pics. I mean they're beautiful and all and look seriously Dank. But. Read below.

My Bodhi flowers look better'n yours. Jess sayin bro's. I ain't got no pics tho. 



Peace n love.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Feb 4, 2017)

Overpriced seeds, my ass. Try growing some of Somas' gear sometime. You can expect to pay $25 per reg seed. Seeds, which by his own admission have shitty germ rates. Then to top it off growers tell you, you have to purchase 4 or 5 full packs of seeds and pheno hunt if you want a single plant that comes close to one in his descriptions.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 4, 2017)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Overpriced seeds, my ass. Try growing some of Somas' gear sometime. You can expect to pay $25 per reg seed. Seeds, which by his own admission have shitty germ rates. Then to top it off growers tell you, you have to purchase 4 or 5 full packs of seeds and pheno hunt if you want a single plant that comes close to one in his descriptions.


@GranolaCornhola ! That's a Sick whitetail avatar! What's the story on that fella- it appears he's shedding his velvet AND covered in cannabis, shot by a game cam?? Wow!

Anyway I'm dying to hear what's up with that- is it your pic?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 4, 2017)

beans davis said:


> I agree Bodhi is over rated...but not fly by night op. I'd never pay those prices to pheno hunt thru his stuff.


I can understand not caring for the plants you've grown (I'm assuming you've actually grown some strains from him). We all have different tastes. But, I don't understand the price argument. 3 packs for $140 is a pretty damn reasonable price. Compare that to someone like Gage where you'll pay more than that for just one ten pack. No brainer


----------



## Beemo (Feb 4, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> 3 packs for $140 is a pretty damn reasonable price. Compare that to someone like Gage where you'll pay more than that for just one ten pack. No brainer


nobody has those prices anymore or freebies.... even all the us banks sells bodhi for atleast $70 for 1, most places $85 shipped. 
and not everybody can get U.S. prices....
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html
lol for 5 more dollars you can get ggg.... LOL
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds/cat_40.html

its very embarrassing how bodhi crew slams non bodhi peeps.... im pretty sure thats not how bodhi wants his peeps to act.... 
i buy/support bodhi cuz of his actions,,,, 
his followers makes me want to smash all my bodhi collection....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Well, someone OBVIOUSLY needs some serious attention and doesn't let things go. I am out, go ahead and post ALL the shit you want there Lamos, Anything you post after this, i won't see, so, pat yourself on the back there guy.LMFAO


You're giving up just like that? Awww


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2017)

Beemo said:


> nobody has those prices anymore or freebies.... even all the us banks sells bodhi for atleast $70 for 1, most places $85 shipped.
> and not everybody can get U.S. prices....
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html
> lol for 5 more dollars you can get ggg.... LOL
> ...


Buy 2 packs for $70 get one free. That's 3 packs for $140. Aww, but you knew that already ah?


----------



## Beemo (Feb 4, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Buy 2 packs for $70 get one free. That's 3 packs for $140. Aww, but you knew that already ah?


pretty sure im speaking english.... 
didnt i say,,, nobodys doing that anymore.... you living under a rock too?
man you are a troll... never buys anything, but cheap shit... but is one of the loudest in the room with his little 400w setup.... LMAO>...
complains to people, why do you have so many packs? bitch dont worry about my problem.....


----------



## greg nr (Feb 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Plus to be honest under $7 us for a seed is a pretty good deal. Plus with the buy 2 get 1 free at a lot of vendors it brings your price closer to 33 seeds for 140/150 us. That's like $4.50 a seed.
> 
> Hardly 'over priced ' especially when you consider the genetics he has access to.


Don't forget the bad dawg pack for free. Those are pretty good as well so its really 4 packs for the price of 2.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're giving up just like that? Awww


if people want to look stupid calling someone retarded while using your, Who the fuck am I to point it out?
I'm actually going to use YORE from now on, that's how many fucks I give.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I'm actually going to use YORE from now on, that's how many fucks I give.


How many?

Is it more than the posts you post saying "that's how many fucks I give" ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> if people want to look stupid calling someone retarded while using your, Who the fuck am I to point it out?
> I'm actually going to use YORE from now on, that's how many fucks I give.


Watts you're problem?


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How many?
> 
> Is it more than the posts you post saying "that's how many fucks I give" ?


it's nice that you had NOTHING to do friday night, all day saturday and I'm pretty sure yore ass will be here tonight. step away from the computer and go get some sort of life other than being a douche on riu.

what's the matter with you? Girls don't like you? Is RIU the only thing you look forward to? I mean, I was out at the club last night, I went on a ride with my biker club today. I'm doin yore sister tonight and then i'm playing some golf tomorrow before the super bowl. Bet I know where you will be.LMAO


----------



## elkamino (Feb 4, 2017)

You probably have a valid point about getting away from the computer, but honestly I've come to enjoy Amos's duchery.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Feb 4, 2017)

[
ATTACH=full]3893425[/ATTACH] 

Blockhead, sticky purple stankness. Worked for me.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 4, 2017)

Beemo said:


> nobody has those prices anymore or freebies....


Pretty much every American bank is selling Bodhi for $70 per pack. James Bean is still offering the buy 2 get 1, but maybe that's being phased out.



Beemo said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html
> lol for 5 more dollars you can get ggg.... LOL
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds/cat_40.html


Attitude? Did you scour the web until you found the best comparison to support your argument?

Gage packs are not $5 more than Bodhi packs you moron. Go look at Great Lakes Genetics. Every Bodhi pack is $70, and the Gage packs range from $256 to $106.

$256-$70= $5? 



Beemo said:


> i buy/support bodhi cuz of his actions,,,,
> his followers makes me want to smash all my bodhi collection....


That's because you're an immature little kid.


----------



## genuity (Feb 4, 2017)

70 bucks don't make the weed any better....same with 256 bucks..

Price is all up to the buyers...some correlate low price with cheap products...and essentially VV

It will never end...

Every breeder has his slice of the community, and that's how it should be..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2017)

Beemo said:


> pretty sure im speaking english....
> didnt i say,,, nobodys doing that anymore.... you living under a rock too?
> man you are a troll... never buys anything, but cheap shit... but is one of the loudest in the room with his little 400w setup.... LMAO>...
> complains to people, why do you have so many packs? bitch dont worry about my problem.....


Oh snap you're aggressive tone sends a shiver down my weak ass spine. Besides you're the creep reading through people's profiles but yeah I'm a bitch. I ain't ever bothered going through your profile, you know why? Because I don't give a fuck but it's nice to see you're still concerned for my emotional status. lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2017)

https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi

Says buy 2 get one free and has list for freebies for orders placed after feb. 2.


----------



## Biggchong (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 4, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> it's nice that you had NOTHING to do friday night, all day saturday


But.......you were here, right? I mean, that was you replying post by post, right?

That is, until you said you weren't going to see or reply to any more of my posts? You said that, remember? 

So....

This might be a good time for you to restate how little you care about all this, Nicky.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't know if they're still doing it but SVOC was
giving a pack of Jabba's Stash as a freebie with
every order no matter if it was Bodhi or not.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 4, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> Gage packs are not $5 more than Bodhi packs you moron. Go look at Great Lakes Genetics. Every Bodhi pack is $70, and the Gage packs range from $256 to $106.


you just quoted me dumb azz.... go look at attitude website... for 5 more dollars you can get gage over bodhi.... ill take that deal any day...
american banks also....
greenpoint seeds at one point had plenty gage for $40
greenline organics just had impressions for $55 and other shit....
https://gandlapparel.com/product/impressions-gage-green-group/
i can keep going.... i got some of my breeders pack for $150 and the regulars for $70.... soooo what???? open your eyes and shop... do i got to hold your hand while shopping??? i dont shop for bodhi anymore so i dont know his deals and dont care....


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Besides you're the creep reading through people's profiles but yeah I'm a bitch. I ain't ever bothered going through your profile, you know why? Because I don't give a fuck but it's nice to see you're still concerned for my emotional status.


LMAO dont need to creep through your bitch profile... tired of seeing your cry baby posts everywhere.....
damm how long you had that 400w? its like your life is stuck in quick sand.... going nowhere... always giving out advices, but never take your own..... LMAO.....


st0wandgrow said:


> That's because you're an immature little kid.


my next picture just might be a bunch of bodhi packs smashed LOL.....
these bodhi followers.... SMH


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="
LMAO dont need to creep through your bitch profile... tired of seeing your cry baby posts everywhere.....
damm how long you had that 400w? its like your life is stuck in quick sand.... going nowhere... always giving out advices, but never take your own..... LMAO.....

my next picture just might be a bunch of bodhi packs smashed LOL.....
these bodhi followers.... SMH[/QUOTE]
Lol. 
What the fuck are advices? You're trying to offend me but shit ain't going happen. When you got a job paying nice why have a DE 1000w going? So I can try to impress beemo? Besides, I don't need to sell shit. 

Have fun trying to retire on GGG packs you dumb ass. smh


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 5, 2017)

Pollen Chucker aka Hermie Hack


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> But.......you were here, right? I mean, that was you replying post by post, right?
> 
> That is, until you said you weren't going to see or reply to any more of my posts? You said that, remember?
> 
> ...


New Material and a life, get them soon.


----------



## beans davis (Feb 5, 2017)

Beemo said:


> nobody has those prices anymore or freebies.... even all the us banks sells bodhi for atleast $70 for 1, most places $85 shipped.
> and not everybody can get U.S. prices....
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/bodhi-seeds/cat_9.html
> lol for 5 more dollars you can get ggg.... LOL
> ...


Yeah that's the prices I see.

I'm not dissin him at all Bodhi is 1 of the nicest guys you could ever meet. Hell of a nice guy give you the shirt off his back.I just think his stuff is over rated and he has kinda cult following where no matter what he does he can do no wrong and his stuff is some kinda super pot.

.My friend has been to his house to trade cuts..i think B got BSHW from my friend.B has all the right cuts and pollen chucks ...which isn't a bad thing people like to pheno hunt now days.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> New Material and a life, get them soon.


My material mostly consists of quoting you, then mocking you. You hand me new material every time you post...like...now.



Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I am out, go ahead and post ALL the shit you want, Anything you post after this, i won't see, so, pat yourself on the back there guy.


Wait....what was that last part again? 



Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> Anything you post after this, i won't see,


How's that working for you so far, NIcky?


----------



## Beemo (Feb 5, 2017)

When you got a job paying nice why have a DE 1000w going? So I can try to impress beemo? 
[/QUOTE]
LMAO you aint got no job TOMMY..... your stuck like CHUCK....
good one.... for someone always looking for hand outs.... you know you wish you had a de 1000w...
is that why your always growing freebies and singles, right???? you cant even afford bodhi... LMAO


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Have fun trying to retire on GGG packs you dumb ass. smh


LOL... I will...
got 5 or 7 rare ggg packs where i could easily get 1g-2g's a piece if i wanted tooo....
that will pretty much pay for my whole 55+ggg pack collection....
GOOD ONE,,,,,


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 5, 2017)

To the people talking about grammar. Only walterw got it right. I ain't finna axe ne'er one of y'all about grammar. Y'all might maybe wanna take a look at our beautiful laguage and dialects comprising..
^that's a grammatically correct statement even including a contraction you most likely have never heard of, modal stacking and archaic variants.

As to spelling. 

One of my English professors gave the class 3 essays to read and discuss . 
In one, some of the words had the first and last letters fixed while the internals were jumbled.

Oddly nobody in the class even recognized this. 

This is a classic and popular topic.

I would argue that if you can't understand the posts from minor errors in the text presented in this thread. Your a moron







To sum up. Everyone arguing about grammar is an idiot.


Good day


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 5, 2017)

Now back to the reason we are all here.


Keep Showing us all your beautiful bodhi pics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2017)

Beemo said:


> When you got a job paying nice why have a DE 1000w going? So I can try to impress beemo?


LMAO you aint got no job TOMMY..... your stuck like CHUCK....
good one.... for someone always looking for hand outs.... you know you wish you had a de 1000w...
is that why your always growing freebies and singles, right???? you cant even afford bodhi... LMAO

LOL... I will...
got 5 or 7 rare ggg packs where i could easily get 1g-2g's a piece if i wanted tooo....
that will pretty much pay for my whole 55+ggg pack collection....
GOOD ONE,,,,,[/QUOTE]
Don't have a job, no I believe that'd be your ramen noodle eating ass. Where you working playa, foot locker? Give me a size 12, lmao. And I'm sure 5 or 6 thousand dollars from your seed collection will carry your ass through retirement. Lol. Meanwhile I'll throw some change in that salvation army red bucket for you this christmas season so you and your non extisting girlfriend can have a nice dinner this year. Besides I think my pension will pay off better in the long run than your awesome plan of hording GGG beans.

What a stupid ass idiot. And where the fuck was I asking for a hand out? No where hoe, that's where.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 5, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> My material mostly consists of quoting you, then mocking you. You hand me new material every time you post...like...now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so sad, such a sad life you live, I just shot a great round of golf, and now I'm headed to a superbowl party, Have fun on your computer with your non life and UMM, Victory,LMFAO.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 5, 2017)

qwizoking said:


> To the people talking about grammar. Only walterw got it right. I ain't finna axe ne'er one of y'all about grammar. Y'all might maybe wanna take a look at our beautiful laguage and dialects comprising..
> ^that's a grammatically correct statement even including a contraction you most likely have never heard of, modal stacking and archaic variants.
> 
> As to spelling.
> ...


Shut up ya fucking burn out. Don't let your burn out thoughts clutter up evolution going forward. Moron.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 5, 2017)

here's lamos in all his glory


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> so sad, such a sad life you live, I just shot a great round of golf, and now I'm headed to a superbowl party, Have fun on your computer with your non life and UMM, Victory,LMFAO.


No. You're chronically beating your meat. Imagining you may have offspring someday and clutter up the world with your damaged genes. 

But thank god you're just imagining this. Have a fucked up day fool.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Feb 5, 2017)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> No. You're chronically beating your meat. Imagining you may have offspring someday and clutter up the world with your damaged genes.
> 
> But thank god you're just imagining this. Have a fucked up day fool.


hey, how's lamos dick taste? LMFAO, you mad bro? I must have struck a nerve.You must be the one with no real life, that's why you're so angry. you know you can pay a girl, you don't have to sit at home angry all the time.





the next post from either of these jokers should be a good one,wait for it........


BTW, I'll say Hi to the girls at the party for you guys, seeing as you don't know how.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 5, 2017)

Don't have a job, no I believe that'd be your ramen noodle eating ass. Where you working playa, foot locker? Give me a size 12, lmao. And I'm sure 5 or 6 thousand dollars from your seed collection will carry your ass through retirement. Lol. Meanwhile I'll throw some change in that salvation army red bucket for you this christmas season so you and your non extisting girlfriend can have a nice dinner this year. Besides I think my pension will pay off better in the long run than your awesome plan of hording GGG beans.
What a stupid ass idiot. And where the fuck was I asking for a hand out? No where hoe, that's where.[/QUOTE]
LMAO what cant see you???
too busy watching my 8k 80'' curved tv in my huge bedroom....
 
i got a REAL JOB and get paid playing sports on the side.... 
this is just my hobby, i LUV to do.... lol i got more than a 6k collection...
LMAO pension/stock market.... FOOLS GOLD

you mean,,,, your thanking me that i give huge amounts of donations during the christmas times... your welcome....
and i still have time volunteering...


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 5, 2017)

Beemo said:


> Don't have a job, no I believe that'd be your ramen noodle eating ass. Where you working playa, foot locker? Give me a size 12, lmao. And I'm sure 5 or 6 thousand dollars from your seed collection will carry your ass through retirement. Lol. Meanwhile I'll throw some change in that salvation army red bucket for you this christmas season so you and your non extisting girlfriend can have a nice dinner this year. Besides I think my pension will pay off better in the long run than your awesome plan of hording GGG beans.
> What a stupid ass idiot. And where the fuck was I asking for a hand out? No where hoe, that's where.


LMAO what cant see you???
too busy watching my 8k 80'' curved tv in my huge bedroom....
View attachment 3894233
i got a REAL JOB and get paid playing sports on the side....
this is just my hobby, i LUV to do.... lol i got more than a 6k collection...
LMAO pension/stock market.... FOOLS GOLD

you mean,,,, your thanking me that i give huge amounts of donations during the christmas times... your welcome....
and i still have time volunteering...[/QUOTE]
I doubt at your age your eyes can even define 8k in a tv. Plus, you're obviously older than dead so, shouldn't you just shut the fuck up and appreciate you're not dead yet? I mean come on. Damn girl. You're fucking old as hell and nobody wants or gives a shit about you. I am not a huge proponent of euthanasia for old people though. Have a nice day old fool.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 5, 2017)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> LMAO what cant see you???
> too busy watching my 8k 80'' curved tv in my huge bedroom....
> View attachment 3894233
> i got a REAL JOB and get paid playing sports on the side....
> ...


I doubt at your age your eyes can even define 8k in a tv. Plus, you're obviously older than dead so, shouldn't you just shut the fuck up and appreciate you're not dead yet? I mean come on. Damn girl. You're fucking old as hell and nobody wants or gives a shit about you. I am not a huge proponent of euthanasia for old people though. Have a nice day old fool.[/QUOTE]

is that why they're paying me in sports???? I still would say im in my prime... but i am losing a couple steps....
if you dont give a shit? why is your dumb azz replying? smh go away....


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 5, 2017)

Being a dildo tester ain't the same as participating in sports bro. No matter what they told ya when you signed up. It's ok. Just pray.


----------



## Beemo (Feb 5, 2017)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Being a dildo tester ain't the same as participating in sports bro. No matter what they told ya when you signed up. It's ok. Just pray.


yes, dildo companys needed my big blk dick to make there dildos... 
i know its ok, your wife uses it... ill pray for her


----------



## Igntous137 (Feb 5, 2017)

Yeah your right all his gear is trash.. all unhealthy no frost or nose....... just look at this prayer tower..... it could maybe pass for some good tijuana brick weed, if lucky.............


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 5, 2017)

Beemo said:


> yes, dildo companys needed my big blk dick to make there dildos...
> i know its ok, your wife uses it... ill pray for her


Dude. I kicked that used up ole hag to the curb 2 years ago. I'm a nice guy tho. You can lick my leftovers. Chin up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2017)

Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I just shot a great round of golf, and now I'm headed to a superbowl party, .





Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> BTW, I'll say Hi to the girls at the party for you guys, seeing as you don't know how.


Hey, Nicky: remember when you didn't make it up as you go along?

Yeah....me, neither. 

 



Dr.Nick Riviera said:


> I am out, go ahead and post ALL the shit you want, Anything you post after this, i won't see, so, pat yourself on the back there guy.


----------

